# Illustrator CS Ausschneiden



## Jörg Mergenthaler (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Ich vermisse im illustrator CS den Ausschneiden Befehel. ich mein aber jetzt nicht Ausschne3iden Einfügen Befehl, sondern wie in einem Graphikprogramm ,wie zb im Windows Paint, kann mann einen bereich Ausschneiden oder auch Anwählen den man haben möchte, wenn man den rest nicht braucht. Den scherenbefehel in Illustrator hab eich shcon versucht, aber dan kommt so ne komische Meldung deren genauen Wortlaut ich jetzt nicht mehr weiß. Also ich habe eine PDF Datei von dieser PDF datei brauche ich aber nur den unteren Teil und den Rest nicht. ich müßte also den unteren Teil Ausschneiden und in eine neue PDF einfügen, nur wie geht das?


----------



## akrite (16. Dezember 2005)

...vielleicht ist Illustrator CS da nicht so ganz das richtige Programm, nimm Photoshop, das kann PDFs verarbeiten und Du kannst mit der Rechteckauswahl (M) den gewünschten Bereich auswählen und verwenden.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Rofi (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

beachte, dass Illustrator ein Vektorprogramm und kein Pixelprogramm wie Paint oder Photoshop ist.

Experimentiere doch mit dem Pathfinder! (Umschalttaste + F9) Vielleicht erreichst Du damit Dein Ziel eher als mit der Schere.

Gruss


----------

